# Bought my 2nd new AW X-Traction



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I don't know you guys . . . you'll recall I just bought this Camaro about a week ago:










I said it was Holy $hit fast and I was wondering if it was a one-off lucky car or if they would all be like that.

Well today I bought my 2nd car from the new release, this one:










THIS CAR MIGHT BE FASTER THAN THE FIRST ONE.

(It's hard to tell without hooking up the Trakmate and laying down some hot laps)

I gotta say so far this is looking like a home run. Maybe I'll buy two more (Chargers this time) and make a final call as to whether or not I'd like to go into it for a case.

Until then, my old X-Tracs are seeing nothing but the taillights from this new release.









'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I don't know you guys . . . you'll recall I just bought this Camaro about a week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please buy a couple more to verify, and then do a 'race' between an MT, an AW and a JL.....

Merry Christmas to all - Deane


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Dang... those camaros look nice. Good job Tom. 

GP


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

All of my AW X-Tractions have been fast out of the box with one exception. The one exception had some oil/grease that got to the comm. A quick cleanup and of course minor tweaking since it was apart... and this one is now faster than the others. 
I can't really compare to M/T since our league allows 6 ohm arms. But these are very fast.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, my two new AW Charger Stockers arrived today. Couldn't get over the shine on these bodies. Looks like I had dipped them twenty times or so in Future. Anyway, tried them right out of the cube and clamshell. Couldn't get over the improvement from Tom's first venture in the XTrac series. Next step was to put on a set of silicones on the back end, better yet. Next I had to crack open the chassis and take a look to see if I could do some damage in there. Well a little adjustment here, a little cleaning and back to the track she went. Well, she even picked up a little more HP. Can't wait to try some aftermarket chassis parts. Have more on the way, hope they all do this well out of the box. Thanks Tom and AW gang! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Am I seeing right? Do these have side window glass?

Fire up the Dremel... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Am I seeing right? Do these have side window glass?
> 
> Fire up the Dremel... :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


Rick, Good observation. Just checked out the Chargers and they have window glass too. Where's my saw blade..... 
:freak: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> All of my AW X-Tractions have been fast out of the box with one exception. The one exception had some oil/grease that got to the comm. A quick cleanup and of course minor tweaking since it was apart... and this one is now faster than the others.
> I can't really compare to M/T since our league allows 6 ohm arms. But these are very fast.
> 
> Gary
> ...


 I wonder if the first laps chassis are just as fast? I just looked on the bay because I was thinking of getting a Camaro, but the shipping seems to be insane. People want $15-20 to ship to the UK when $5 for one car is much more realistic.

I just bought a LL Nascar from Tubtrack, didn't read the small print and now have to pay *$30* shipping!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I just bought a LL Nascar from Tubtrack, didn't read the small print and now have to pay *$30* shipping!


Depending how important you feel your feedback is, you could always just e-mail him and 'Sorry, missed the big shipping charge when I bid, I no longer want the item.' Maybe offer to PayPal a buck or two to relist it. If he's cool about it he shouldn't leave a negative, maybe a neutral.

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I already paid, and chided myself on forgetting the cardinal rule of the 'bay - read the small print. I just got quoted $7 for a Camaro from slot-n-stuff, which sounds OK. I really like the red chassis but, being a racer, I'm holdng off until someone finds out if they are as quick/durable as a normal chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I really like the red chassis but, being a racer, I'm holdng off until someone finds out if they are as quick/durable as a normal chassis.


I know what you mean -- the red chassis sounds cool. I'm going to the local hobby shop today to check if they got any of the 1st Lap cars when they did their AW order. If they did I might pick one up. Might bite the bullet and buy one of the White Thunders too, if they have any. I want to try out the white X-Trac chassis.

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Doba - Could you see if the red chassis looks, I dunno, more brittle/less flexible?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yes...one allways has to read the entire ad very carefully..

Many sellers plan on getting a slighty below retail value for the items...and roll their profit into the shipping charges...

Most sellers will also combine items for shipping....

I had bid on an item only to find when I won it that the seller only accepted paypal...well..I only buy with money orders....

I asked if he wanted to relist it and he simply accepted a money order rather than lose the sale...

You can either ask him to relist it....or see what else he has that you might want and roll it into the shipping...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm glad to hear of the speed of the new X-Tractions. Do they handle well in the curves too? Is the whole package better? 

In the past, I've found that the wider shoes seem to provide more power but at the expense of being a bit more touchy through the turns. If I had an older slower chassis that handled really well, I swapped a couple of the new wider shoes on it. On the other hand, if I had a very fast newer chassis with wide shoes that was a little jumpy in the turns, I swapped the narrow shoes on it.

I'm also wondering about the stickiness/softness of the rear tires. The last bunch were very soft and the ID seemed to be a little bigger. They'd slip off of the older JL wheels.

I'm not hearing as many reports about the TJ performance. The bodies look very nice.

Last night, I couldn't pass up Bud's Buy-It-Now auctions with free shipping, so I guess I'll be able to answer my own questions soon enough.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the update Doba. I will get those Camaros.


----------



## T-Jet Man (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a few myself. I think the chassis is better than JL ever made. I own some of the early releases before a lot of the bugs were out of them. Big tires in the front and sloppy axles. Not a problem though as I changed the axles with stock Aurora which took all the play out and put skinny wheels on the front. The AW car gives nothing up in the speed department with a strong motor and good magnets. The gears are tight and will sometimes put the car a little sideways just before entering a turn. A little toothpaste cleared that up. I think the gears are pretty good for plastic. Would love to see them changed to brass but realize the cost would not allow it. Were can you find a car with so much going for it under twenty bucks, in most cases under fifteen. My hat is off to you Tom. Thanks for putting so much into this hobby. T-Jet Man


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Each release seems to improve from the one before. This is great to see. Early on I remember people were wondering if there was any quality control going on. This shows they are listening and making improvements. Very encouraging.


----------



## hocomp (Dec 8, 2005)

Those Camaro bodies are nice and I'm thinking about trying out a case, but first I want to know how well they fit the chassis? Are the wheels centered in the wheel wells? Looks are as important as performance. Thx


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Some are off-center a little. But despite that, this is an excellent crop of bodies (both TO & XT). Lots of variety in this edition.


----------

